# Is Reggie Rat food good for rats as a staple diet?



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

That really is the best food I can find in store. So if I take the whole corn and alfalfa out of the reggie rat, add some things like dried cranberries and bananas, some pasta, a couple cereals, maybe some oatmeal, could I use the reggie rat as a staple instead of expensive, high quality, only online, lab blocks? I'd make sure they eat it all before I add more and I'll look for their stash if they have one. I'd give them 2 tbs in the morning, veggies in the afternoon and if they've eaten everything, maybe another tbs or 2 before bed. Please don't tell me to buy online. Oxbow is the best that is the cheapest but I'm getting baby rats. Mazuri in store isn't good because the protein level is through the roof and then Harlan is about $45 (shipping included). Although I know the Harlan is very cheap because you get so much, I'd rather pay $10 every food bag then $50 because I know my mom can't afford that much all at once, plus a grain mix and the veggies..

I also know some of you may tell me to make my own mix. That would involve paying about $20 for a high quality, low protein dog food which I really don't wanna do.. I know I'm being picky but I really don't want to have my mom pay so much for my animals' food because we aren't too rich and I'm too young to have a job (I don't get allowance, either)! I am making sure I will be giving the rats a good life, big cage, lots of toys... But that's because my mom is buying the cage and I have get about $200 to pay for the other essentials on my birthday..


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand your price range or how much you can afford, say, per month. One thing to keep in mind is that vet bills are not cheap either. When are you getting your rats?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I used reggie rat cause my rats were on a 100% fresh foods diet, but I wanted to make sure that they were still on a good diet. I was wrong. its good for rats who need low protein diets, but all the grains in it and even some of the "dog food" pieces were either bad or even had fungis on it, it was obvious all the grains in it were old (kind of show something about lab blocks as well, reason I stopped using lab blocks) Personally if your going to try reggie rat food your better off making your own mix. Sounds like you already have a good idea going, with the dried fruit pieces, oats, and cereals and dried pasta. add stuff like carrots, blueberries, broccoli or cabbage (rats need a source of vitamin K) along with a bunch of other fruits for either every day or every other day. We don't use a dog food. We're not rich either, right now were beyond poor, and not in the good way (long story) and I actually spent less money on their diet then buying lab blocks, mainly because 95% of what they eat, we also eat regularly. my grandparents also have a garden so every summer we get a ton of fruits and vegetables to help out. A lot of what we normally eat they have in their main diet. I think the only thing we don't normally eat in their diet is their celery, but we only have to buy it once a month, and its not that expensive. With their lab blocks minus Charles eating one a day when he was out playing, they just kept hiding them (found around 500 under my dresser one day) we were spending money on their lab blocks and for what purpose? they never really ate them.When we took that out we had more money to buy foods for us and them. Their lab blocks weren't that expensive, but we were spending 10 bucks a month, which allowed us to buy their frozen blueberries to keep them healthy (and it still takes them 2 months to go through that) See what fruits and vegetables you guys normally eat, maybe get some coupons for some cereals like regular cheerios. Plus, well the season is almost over, but for next year you can always try your hand at growing your own food like tomatoes and broccoli, that's what I'm hoping to do to help save some money next year. the only thing I have to say was that for some reason Charles went crazy over the dog food looking pieces in the reggie rat food, he loved them, he doesn't seem to miss them, but I would rather buy a vegetarian dog food (5 to 10 pounds is like $15). I like to do ratios, so do tell your mom this. reggie rat food is 2 pounds, for 10 bucks. thats $5 per pound, the vegetarian dog food I was talking about, lets just says its 5 pounds for $15. thats $3 per pound, a lot cheaper then the reggie rat mix. not sure about lab blocks your talking about, but I'm sure its similar to the dog food then the reggie rat mix. you get a much better deal. Sometimes paying more up front helps you in the long run.
Also for the potential vet bills, have you and your family make a rat bank. once a week or when ever put in some spare change when ever you have it. it may not seem like a lot but even just by putting in a few coins every week will eventually add up to enough to cover a check up, maybe a neuter or spay, medicine, its best to start before you get your rats, that way in case something goes wrong early on. I'm sure your family will be willing to help out, its only a few coins, like maybe a quarter or two, even a few dimes and pennys. all that is added counts.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The answer to your question in the title is no. Absolutely not. 

If you can find Oxbow in your area, perhaps someone here on the forum can give you instructions to help make it work for baby rats? While I was given the understanding that it is not formulated for younger rats, it would be much, much better than trying to doctor a really crappy store-bought mix. And, honestly, by the time you are doing picking stuff out and putting stuff back in, you'll be surprised at how much you will actually be spending. Also, it will in no way, shape, or form be a complete diet.

Rats are not inexpensive. Vet bills will occur, and you will find them occurring even more often when fed an improper diet. You absolutely need to be prepared for this.

Definitely think hard about your options, and I do hope that someone else comes along to perhaps give you instructions on obtaining lab block at lower cost/quantity, perhaps. Nutrition is really something that you can't skimp on.


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Okay, thank you.. I'm sure I can find a way around the $45 for the harlan. Maybe get my mom to save a little money per month until there's enough saved for the next bag. Thank you, everyone for helping! I will definitely look around my stores for oxbow, though, and so that way, hopefully the harlan bag's enough until they're old enough to switch over to oxbow. That'd be nice, but hopefully they do have oxbow in store somewhere, or I can find it cheap online. Thanks again...


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

If they don't have it on the shelf of your local mom & pop, ask them if they can order it for you. They might just not be keeping on their shelves because they don't sell enough so it's easy enough for them to just add it to their next order.


----------



## cbickum (Jul 8, 2012)

Alot of rescues have HT in smaller bags for cheaper- If you don't want to spend the whole 45, you can look to the smaller bags for the cheaper prices.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine are on oxbow and I mix oatmeal dried wheat and rice puff cereal not the sugary kind and noodles. Their health and energy improved 10 times better when I began adding oxbow to their food


----------



## cbickum (Jul 8, 2012)

cbickum said:


> Alot of rescues have HT in smaller bags for cheaper- If you don't want to spend the whole 45, you can look to the smaller bags for the cheaper prices.


>_> Didn't realize that you were the same person as in the other topic!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Although I'm feeding my adult rat oxbow, I'm still feeding my growing juvenile Mazuri. I've used it for all my babies, and it supports super fast growth and a high energy levels. I do suppliment the Mazuri with other human foods some of which are even higher in protien and fat. Whereas I agree that Mazuri helps to make adult inactive rats fat and possibly sick, I've had excellent results with raising baby rats on Mazuri's standard rodent mix... the one that wasn't recalled as of a few days ago. I actually suspect it's formulated especially for big rat farms that want to grow their babies fast and support pregnant and lactating rats at a price point. Which incidently sounds a lot like what you are trying to do. My baby has nearly doubled in size in only 2 weeks her eyes are bright, her coat is shiney, she's active for up to 16 hours per day and she's zipping around house, comes when called and walks along side us. I couldn't ask for better at 99 cents per pound. The rats I raised on Mazuri have all become super bright, super healthy and super loving companions.... I'm sure there is better out there, but I'm not messing with what works for me.


----------

